# Coconut and Pineapple for Crohn's article.



## Joe

So today I got to work and one of my coworkers gave me this article in the paper from "the people's pharmacy" by Joe Graedon and Teresa Graedon PH.D. 

Q. I read your coconut macaroon article and asked my doctor about using coconut instead of my crohn's medicine. He said that he has seen it work for others and to give it a try. He said to add pinapple for anti-inflammatory properties. 
I have been eating a large pinch of coconut morning and evening for five months and have no crohn's symptions. I add the pinapple a couple times a week. 

A.) we are pleased coconut has helped. Not everyone will benefit, however, and a physician should be involved in such decisions. 
Donald Agar in Pittfield, Mass. first discovered that Archway Coconut Macaroon cookes stopped the chronic diarrhea associated with Crohn's. He shared his success with us 10 years ago in this colume. 
Pinapple containes Bromelain, an enzyme with anti-inflammatory activity. Yours is the first report that pinapple but also be beneficial for Crohn's. 

-----

sorry for typos, I just breezed through it for the jist of it.


----------



## Creepy Lurker

The question sounds a bit like the advertising spiel we get around here sometimes.  I seriously doubt that a doctor would agree to replace medication with coconut as it says.


----------



## katiesue1506

Joe I saw this article as well.

It is true that pineapple is an anti-inflammatory, however I wouldn't suggest it over meds. Not sure about coconut, never heard anything about that.


----------



## mommy1st

Oh good now coconut is the new med and I'm allergic, great.  ha ha ha


----------



## Joe

I would TOTALLY not go with the advice to take them in place of medicine, however for something to snack on at work for me, I'm more inclined now to get fresh pinapple and coconut.


----------



## D Bergy

I used Coconut Oil for a while for its antibacterial effect.  I really could not tell if it helped or not because I was taking several other supplements at that time.

It does give you an initial boost of energy and speeds up your metabolism until your body adjusts to it.  The fats are easily absorbed.  I liked the taste of it.

Dan


----------



## My Butt Hurts

Ooo.  Too much fiber.  Makes my belly hurt just thinking about either one of those.


----------



## frozenkefir

I tried coconut oil before and can report a slight benefit....not gonna advertise it though it wasnt that good.  It aint going to treat the cause of the disease.  The oil isnt gonna coat all those feet of damaged intestine and decrease all the inflammation of a moderate case.  I'd say coconut oil as a supplement is okay but I've found changing my diet is the biggest change that has made me avoid all supplementation, just dont need to spend money on gimmicks heheh.


Sure supplementation with coconut oil can be a good addition for some, but when I see stuff about coconut macaroons it seems like itd hurt people.  The only beneficial part of the coconut macroon is the oil in the coconut, the rest is sugar and fiber that is gonna disapoint someone and could make them worse.  Gotta consider how bad the person's crohns was too, some ppl are mild, moderate, severe, and severely desperate for anything....so cookies arent gonna do much for most of us.


----------



## frozenkefir

Also keep in mind dole canned pineapple juice is pasteurized, so if you hope for enzymes I'd suspect frozen pineapple or fresh is a lot better.  I was drinking gallons of the canned stuff but now I've switched to tossing frozen chunks in my smoothies instead.  Just a tip if you guys wanna do the pineapple thing.  And they sell extra virgin coconut oil in pharmacies, dont buy the processed one that is cheaper, it is for fryng stuff and is bad.


----------



## Mazen

Coconuts are vey fiborous for me and give me pain and discomfort. I can drink pineapple juice but don't know if it's any good...


----------



## Colt

:roflanim: 

This might actually be the silliest thing I've ever heard as a crohn's treatment. Coconut. Brilliant. Coconut pulp is just the #1 do not eat item for crohn's sufferers on almost all the general lists I've seen. It's completely indigestible. It keeps it's shape and hardness all the way down and will scrape and cut the hell out of your intestines if you're inflamed. It's also a huge risk for obstructions since that whole piece of coconut is very likely to stick in a stricture. It's a lot like popcorn actually, only worse.

I'm not sure how the rest of you tolerate it but even relatively small amounts of coconut pulp (liquids like oil and coconut milk are fine) to me is like eating a handful of glass.


----------



## lovetotravel

too bad, I got exctited when I started reading . .  .thinking mmh pina coladas everyday! Whohoooooo! he hee then I read all the way to the bottom.

I agree on the fibre thing, and find fresh pinapple to do the same thing for me unless juiced really well in a blender, passes right through me.


----------



## Joe

Well, after dinner I have snacked on some coconut... and the past two mornings have been almost like I was back in my 20's. I'm shocked. I almost thing this isn't normal and I do have to call the doctor !


----------



## merrywidow

i ate fresh coconut from the shell and ended up in hopsital with ablockage, i wll never touch the stuff again
sharon xx


----------



## D Bergy

If you use Coconut, use the oil.  Oil is kind of misleading, as it is semi solid until you put it in your mouth.  Then it melts.

I have a jar of it, but never tested it thoroughly.  I really do not know if it would help much or not.  It is antibacterial which is the main reason it is supposed to work.  It obviously is antibacterial as it keeps for years without refrigeration. 

It does pack a lot of energy if you feel run down.

Dan


----------



## jamil

coconut WATER will be the best has a supp also i have been taking kefier and have noticed massive improvements early days still , i had a blood test 2days before i started taking kefier and will have another blood test in 4weeks will let you know on blood results im confident they will have improved,


----------



## BTRoadie

*Coconut water*

I started drinking smoothies with coconut water a month ago, I have much improvement in my stool and overall gasiness, I also started taking a product from ganeden called digestive advantage, I also add whey protein to my smoothies.

once a week I will make a smoothie with a berry flavored whey protein mixed with metamucil, now I must admit that alone either the berry flavored whey or the orange metamucil is beyond nasty.

However when mixed together into a smoothie using pom juice, coconut water, one cup frozen fruit, one banana, one cup ice and one cup of vanilla lowfat probiotic yogurt it is actually tolerable, the liquid is about 3/4 cup of each the pom and coconut water.

3 years ago they took my colon and I'm lucky still no bag

100mg imuran
2400mg asacol
one centrum multivitamin for men
one iron supplement tablet
one ganaden digestive advantage tablet

Medicinal Marijuana Patient

2 Humira shots per month

Pain management is still and has always been an issue


----------



## Rebecca85

This week I have been trying a milk alternative made from coconut milk (I keep trying different ones but haven't found one I like yet!). I haven't noticed any improvement in symptoms at all.

By the way the coconut milk is a bit yucky on it's own as you can really taste the coconut but is lovely in a milkshake.


----------



## iminflamed

The ignorance of nutrition on this website is astounding.


----------



## BWS1982

iminflamed said:


> The ignorance of nutrition on this website is astounding.



Inflamed, you've been warned about adhering to the rudimentary rules of the forum here before, earlier this year, regarding respect. Your past tone is only persisting in this post. If you can't say something constructive or supportive, you shouldn't bother posting anything at all.

The exact same sentiments you might be feeling if you disagree can be relayed in a constructive manner. Without fail, each and every time a person denotes such sentiments in the manner you have (here and often in real life), it ends badly because nobody wants to be ripped to shreds whether they're wrong or right, it only manifests a new argument about delivery instead of what is being delivered.

You can assist someone and leave them their dignity.


----------



## iminflamed

BWS1982 said:


> Inflamed, you've been warned about adhering to the rudimentary rules of the forum here before, earlier this year, regarding respect. Your past tone is only persisting in this post. If you can't say something constructive or supportive, you shouldn't bother posting anything at all.
> 
> The exact same sentiments you might be feeling if you disagree can be relayed in a constructive manner. Without fail, each and every time a person denotes such sentiments in the manner you have (here and often in real life), it ends badly because nobody wants to be ripped to shreds whether they're wrong or right, it only manifests a new argument about delivery instead of what is being delivered.
> 
> You can assist someone and leave them their dignity.


Jesus, I can assist someone and leave them their dignity? Is there a particular reason you write like that? You really thought I offended people that badly? The ignorance of nutrition on this site IS astounding. And it frustrates me to see the advice given out from people who literally have no idea what they're talking about. The correct advice IS NOT BEING GIVEN OUT, and on a forum like this it is VERY CRUCIAL for the right information to get out there. This is besides the point...

Why must anyone take it as an insult when it is the truth? If I call you ignorant and you really have no idea what you're talking about, this means that I am right, I am not trying to be mean. Why are people so damn sensitive. (I was only referring to ONE person in this thread when I posted that btw)

It's cool though, I'm sure I'll get banned or whatever after writing this, that's usually how things work around here.


----------



## BWS1982

How things work is that you could have assisted people like you allude to instead of defending your demeanor and choice of words (mine aren't in question). A good teacher won't toss around the word "ignorance", they will guide a student to the right information or correct any misinformation. It's not about sensitivity, it's about decency. You only bothered to cut down what you saw instead of being corrective in nature. What purpose did your post have? What is the anticipated response you await from it?

It's a simple solution. Yes, ignorant has the meaning you refer to, but in the context of your post(s), it takes hold with another meaning, and I believe you know it. Again, about delivery. Assuming you post here to correct/guide people, you're not going to win anyone's confidence in your insight if you simultaneously cut them down, even if you do give correct information.

Most people will take away more about your delivery and tone than they will about the actual information, that's speech 101, and it still applies in written media. There's a lot of psychology behind it, whether you believe it's pointless to have tact or not, it matters.

Your post could have been about the correct information, instead of the fact that the information was incorrect. Your comment does absolutely nothing to solve what you see as a problem, it only shifts focus. 

Maybe nobody is offended at all or could get offended, but if that's the case, will they walk away from your post with a new level of enlightenment? Correct information? No, you provided nothing but that you feel they're very, very wrong.

One could call someone "uneducated" or "a dumb****"...and both infer the same thing, in your eyes, but most people would prefer they be told one over the other. That's not about sensitivity, it's the simple concept of respect, perhaps trying some would, as I said, make the discussion about the delivered information instead of delivery. But hey, if you aim to get banned and have no intent on actually improving the knowledge base and would rather chip away at people's dignity as I said, that's your call. The choice is yours.


----------



## iminflamed

Because I already know what type of response I am going to get. I will either 1) Get no response. Or 2) I will convey my ideas, only to be upbraided and looked at as some type of iconoclast. I could be as nice as possible, but what happens when I'm attacked? Are you going to go after the poster who attacks me, or are you going to side with the majority? I know the response to this, you however may not. I'm done trying to help people that want to be sick. I'm done wasting my time here.


----------



## Guest

iminflamed said:


> Jesus, I can assist someone and leave them their dignity? Is there a particular reason you write like that? You really thought I offended people that badly? The ignorance of nutrition on this site IS astounding. And it frustrates me to see the advice given out from people who literally have no idea what they're talking about. The correct advice IS NOT BEING GIVEN OUT, and on a forum like this it is VERY CRUCIAL for the right information to get out there. This is besides the point...




no - this is very much the point. our forum members share their personal experiences and thoughts - we are not doctors and we do not profess to be.

anyone who reads posts in here and decides to try any tips or medications mentioned by members knows that they do so at their own risk.. we often advise people to talk to their doctors, particularly if someone is having a worrying symptom - if you had taken the time out to read threads properly you would know this, rather than just look for issues you can pick apart.

we have an expectation of forum etiquette here, and in Admin posts regarding behaviour on the forum, we strongly suggest that if any member spots a post which is inappropriate for whatever reason, we ask for that member to pm us rather than tackle things in public on the board. again - it seems you didn't bother to read up on this either.




iminflamed said:


> Why must anyone take it as an insult when it is the truth? If I call you ignorant and you really have no idea what you're talking about, this means that I am right, I am not trying to be mean. Why are people so damn sensitive. (I was only referring to ONE person in this thread when I posted that btw)



people don't need to be sensitive to be offended by being called ignorant. this is a clear insult. there are always more than one way of saying something and your agenda seems to be to say it as sharply and personal as possible. i would retaliate by asking you the question - why is it so important for you to look as if you're right, over and above everyone else?



iminflamed said:


> It's cool though, I'm sure I'll get banned or whatever after writing this, that's usually how things work around here.


i wondered when there would be an insult directed to the staff. lol.

things do not work that way around here. banning a genuine member is something we do only in extreme circumstances, and when other means of solution have been exhausted. as you have invited this situation to be public on the board here, rather than via private messages, i am giving you notice here that you're not on a permanent ban at the moment, and you are invited to apologise for any upset you have caused anyone, change your attitude, and remain a regular member. if you can't do this, and/or if there are any further antagonistic, insulting remarks, then a permanent ban will be issued.




iminflamed said:


> I'm done wasting my time here.


it's a shame you feel your time here is wasted. fortunately most of our members don't feel that way - but that could be more to do with their reasons for being here than anything else.


----------



## merrywidow

sorry to get in the way of this, but on the forum subject, pineapple gives me D and if i eat either fresh or dessicated coconut i end up with a blocked stoma. 


and i find goats milk dosent upset m like cows milk does.


----------



## Slandur

iminflamed said:


> The ignorance of nutrition on this website is astounding.


QFT...  I was sick for years and the first time I saw improvement was when I changed my diet.  I usually get berated when I come here and talk my "no meds" mumbo jumbo.  I like you iminflamed.




I have heard about coconut macaroons for years. I am buy coconut oil today and am going to try to use it about once a day and see any results.

Pineapple can be sugary and citrusy, but you can cook with the juice, and the bromelain in pineapple is 100% true.  It aids in digestion.


----------



## Slandur

merrywidow said:


> and i find goats milk dosent upset m like cows milk does.


the maker's diet recommends only eating goats milk and goats cheese. i bet the maker's diet is really healthy, but I just don't see it as realistic because all that organic crap costs an insane amount.


----------



## Domsmom

It all sounds a bit hokey, but I think that anything is worth a try!  It would be a very healthy solution too


----------



## partlycloudy

My Butt Hurts said:


> Ooo.  Too much fiber.  Makes my belly hurt just thinking about either one of those.


Me too. I got myself into trouble a few months ago eating pineapple. However, I'm going to begin juicing soon and think I could possibly handle a bit of pineapple freshly juiced. Guess I could add in some coconut milk.


----------



## MangoKaren

lovetotravel said:


> too bad, I got exctited when I started reading . .  .thinking mmh pina coladas everyday! Whohoooooo! he hee then I read all the way to the bottom.
> 
> I agree on the fibre thing, and find fresh pinapple to do the same thing for me unless juiced really well in a blender, passes right through me.


Hee hee, I immediately thought of Pina Coladas too ...


----------



## Miss_sterious

Ouch!  The thought of pineapple makes my belly turn.  Love the taste but way too much fibre and acid for when I'm flaring!  Interesting though!


----------



## DustyKat

I would love for this to be spot on as Roo eats pineapple in copious amounts, not sure how much coconut she ingests. The longer she is in remission the happier I am!!! 

Dusty.


----------



## Miss Spencer

Rebecca85 said:


> This week I have been trying a milk alternative made from coconut milk (I keep trying different ones but haven't found one I like yet!)


You are best just to drink it fresh. Just cut the top off a coconut with a meat cleaver and drain out the liquid.

The coconut liquid can then be used in smoothies or however you want.

For those lucky enough to live in coconut growing countries, you have easy access to young coconuts. Unlike the horrible old brown husky ones normally sold in the UK.

For everyone else, most health shops sell young Thai drinking coconuts. The Thai coconuts are normally fumigated before export, so make sure you don’t get any of the outer fibre in the drink. I crack open a coconut and then put the liquid through a sieve. Once exposed to air, the liquid oxidises pretty quickly, so you need to drink or use it straight away.

I drink 3 – 5 coconuts a week, normally as a base for smoothies.

But I can’t eat the flesh. And I can’t take coconut oil, as it is too strong for my bowels.

It costs me around $2.50 per coconut. Or $1.50 each if I buy in bulk. Trouble is you need to store the coconuts in the fridge and I only have room in my small fridge for 3 at any one time.

I think I am becoming addicted to them!


----------



## Miss Spencer

partlycloudy said:


> Me too. I got myself into trouble a few months ago eating pineapple. However, I'm going to begin juicing soon and think I could possibly handle a bit of pineapple freshly juiced.


I can't eat whole fresh pineapple as it upsets me badly.

I can't stand tinned chunks and hate premade bottled juice.

But I can juice a pineapple with no problems, especially when mixed with cucumber or watermelon juice.

I often find that if I can't eat something one way, I can often eat it another -as per my previous comments about coconut fluid / meat / oil.


----------



## flavrphil

Harry Nilsson sings this song about putting the Lime in the Coconut.  I wonder what the background of writing the song is.  They are in gorilla outfits when they sing it so kinda hard to take the song serious.  

Anyhow I just ordered some coconut oil and going to give it a shot and add it to my shakes.


----------



## Patricia

Important to distinguish between 1) Coconut fruit 2) coconut milk 3) coconut water 4) coconut oil.  They are all very different products made from the same fruit.  

The fruit (1) is full of fiber.  The milk (2) is I think a mixture of the fruit pureed with the water.  The water (3) is the clear stuff that pours out of the coconut without any of the fibrous white part.  The oil (4) is pressed out of the fiber, so has no fiber at all.  It is solid at room temp but softens up to oil if the container is put in hot water or if you just scrape some up and put it on your skin.

The coconut drink in the health food section of my grocery tastes good but gives me awful gassy tummy.  It has other stuff like carageenan in it which is (according to wikipedia) associated with ulcers in CD.  No thank you.

I like putting the oil on my belly (can also use olive oil and/or organic cold pressed sesame oil) and rubbing it round and round following the direction of flow of the large intestine. (Up right side, across top of abdomen, down left side.)  

We use coconut oil to help with eczema - taken internally and rubbed on externally - they each seem to help.  C. oil is being talked about all over the skin alternative health websites as a help.  

I am not a CD person (dear friends are) but have intense lactose intolerance and have found a very clear and definite relationship between tummy upset and skin problems.  When I stay away from all milk my rough skin on upper arms (chicken neck skin they call it) goes away completely and the chronic big red blotch in my eye clears completely.  Outer skin and inner skin (intestines) seem to be related.

Goats milk is better for me than cow's milk by far and sheep's milk even easier on the digestion.  But I still have to take lactaid for goats or sheep milk products.

For me pineapple is a digestive but very fibrous and acidic - not in the same category as coconut oil at all.


----------



## Miss Spencer

Patricia said:


> The coconut drink in the health food section of my grocery tastes good but gives me awful gassy tummy.  It has other stuff like carageenan in it which is (according to wikipedia) associated with ulcers in CD.


I had the same gassy tummy when I tried bottled coconut drink. I disliked the taste too. Horrible stuff. 

But I am fine with fresh unpasteurised unprocessed water straight from the young / drinking coconut. 

Dr. Bruce Fife has written a book called: "Coconut Water for Health and Healing". May be worth a read?

I am currently under naturopath treatment for my UC, and she has advised me to drink as much fresh coconut water as I can, to replace lost electrolytes. It helps with my energy levels during a flare.


----------



## troydanielbecker

I got so sidetracked by the nutrition critique / comments about medication v diet that now I want to go start a new thread all about it.


----------



## iminflamed

Oh I was referring to Colt btw. I just thought it was funny that he think it's "silly" for people with Crohns to eat fruit.


----------



## endibd

iminflamed said:


> The ignorance of nutrition on this website is astounding.


Amen.


----------



## Garbanzo

COCONUT Oil!!!

Wow A friend of mine was stir frying some veggies last night with coconut and I had few bites----> wow it seems to immediately take the inflammation that I was feeling in my chest and throat!

I already take my l-gluatime with pineapple juice....a bodybuilder told about the uptake effects many years ago!


----------



## SarahChoueiry

For me pinapple bothers me more bc of the acidity and my stomach hurts, as for coconut, in terms of curing, I am not sure about that BUT i love it for other things. There are a lot of healing components of it. My main reason, great way to rehydrate your body (been used in 3rd world countries where they can not get their hands on IV's) .. so after those attacks and you are dehydrated, i would give it a try instead of gatorade or a power drink


----------



## flavrphil

Not crohn's related but my grocery store has bulk bins and one of them happens to be a pot of gold. Its pressed dried apricots covered in coconut flakes. I've gotten 3 co-workers addicted now. Bon appetite


----------



## wildbill_52280

coconut oil is great for crohns.

pineapple is very high in sucrose, i would avoid something like that.


----------



## snoekie

I have only just come across this forum.

I am fortunate that I am in remission.

However, I have found a couple of things which appeared to be helpful in firming up the end product, rather than diarrhoea.

On a daily basis I add to some dish or other about a quarter teaspoon of desiccated coconut.  Too much of this will give you the trots.

The advantage is that it has lauric acid, an essential for well-being and is also fibrous (rather than the horrid jellies).  If you have firm stools, it will ease the passage when going.

I also use coconut oil for cooking, instead of butter or oil.  Again, rich in lauric acid.

Something else I experimented with earlier this year had even more beneficial results, for me.  I like sauerkraut, and used to take the shop bought version.  I look up how to make it, and it was so dead simple I could not believe it.

In any event, the results were very surprising.  Stools were solid, but not long and thick (as had been the case for the last few years) and were "floaters", not the type that sink.

Once you have made the sauerkraut, it is probiotic (the shop versions are probiotic dead), and the type that survive passage through the stomach, you may find it a bit salty to your taste, perhaps, and I tend to rinse the salt off, and on occasions soak for about 5 minutes.

A few tablespoons every other day were, for me, excellent.  The end result was almost like deer droppings, not the long, big (and I mean big) sausages.

Do not overdo the sauerkraut, otherwise there will be bloating.

It is important after you have had antibiotics to take the sauerkraut to replace the probiotics destroyed by the antibiotics.

I can only report my experience.  I am perhaps fortunate in that after initial treatment (prednisolone) I did not have to rely on steroids for control.

This is my experience, it may not work for all.  Over 15 years I had to occasionally resort to steroids, but I have not had to go near them for the last 8 years.

I am not decrying other suggestions which might be quite helpful.  However for the spices, I would commend them.  Try looking up the benefits of spices and you will be surprised.  Over the last 4 years I have been taking a combination of spices whenever I get the initial symptoms of flu and apart from 2 occasions, it seems to have prevented the onset, or where it has taken hold, vastly mitigated the symptoms and effects.


----------



## Active@67

I am new to this forum also. I'm looking for any alternatives to medication. I try to control my crohn's with diet and supplements. I take probiotics but haven't tried the sauerkraut . Are you on any medication now? I haven't had a serious flare since 2002. I've also heard coconut oil is beneficial .


----------



## snoekie

Active@67, the only medication I am on for Crohn's is ballsalizide, maintenance dose (actually one half of the prescribed dose).

I had previously been taking azathioprine and stopped that as recommended by the specialist but had to go back onto it again because of the side-effect of Crohn's, rheumatoid arthritis, which it also controls to a degree.

However, I have found that better control of the rheumatoid arthritis is by avoiding certain foods, lemons, oranges, tomatoes, rhubarb (almost immediately cause of problems), essentially highly acidic foods.  Interesting, though, is that most fruits have the same level of acidity but without the same effect.  If I have any one of those foodstuffs (I avoid rhubarb like the plague) I will not repeat it for a few days otherwise it triggers an attack of arthritis.

Please note that in relation to sauerkraut, shop bought sauerkraut is probiotic dead and that which I am talking about is made by me, essentially saltwater and cabbage (or other vegetable) which then ferments (takes about 7 days).  Do let it mature for a few weeks and before you eat rinse to get rid of excess salt.

I talked about bloating, I should have said wind.

From my readings, the probiotics bought in the shops, usually yoghurt,Danone etc, and the like, rarely survive the passage through the stomach, which the probiotics in sauerkraut do.

Do not forget about the desiccated coconut, a little daily sprinkling, it does help "oil" the passage of the faeces.


----------

